# Unarmed Fighting Techniques of The Samurai!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2008)

Okay if you go to www.amazon.com and type in Hatsumi you will come to the preorder pager for Sensei's latest book titled: *Unarmed Fighting Techniques of The Samurai!*  This book has been touted as the finest work to date by Sensei and I am sure that it will not disapoint.  Apparently it is supposed to have all the kata from the Ryu-ha within it.
So I pre-ordered mine today.

Here is a write up on Doug Wilson's Blog.  He is one of the principle translators for the book.
http://henka.wordpress.com/2008/04/21/book-to-be-released-in-may/

and another earlier entry:
http://henka.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/book-of-secrets/


----------



## DavidCC (May 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay if you go to www.amazon.com and type in Hatsumi you will come to the preorder pager for Sensei's latest book titled: *Unarmed Fighting Techniques of The Samurai!* This book has been touted as the finest work to date by Sensei and I am sure that it will not disapoint. Apparently it is supposed to have all the kata from the Ryu-ha within it.
> So I pre-ordered mine today.
> 
> Here is a write up on Doug Wilson's Blog. He is one of the principle translators for the book.
> ...


 

even easier, just click here

Preorder Discount Page


----------



## llong (May 7, 2008)

I pre-ordered the book, and hope to get it soon!


----------



## allenjp (May 7, 2008)

Are there other books by Hatsumi that cover aspects of ninpo beside taijutsu? Such as stealth and espionage techniques? It would be an interesting read.


----------



## DavidCC (May 7, 2008)

If you go to the link I posted above, then click on his name under the book title, it will list for you all of his books that you can get through Amazon.  It' a long list.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 7, 2008)

I pre-ordered mine on Amazon about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> I pre-ordered mine on Amazon about 2 weeks ago.


 
Hey David I am definately looking forward to this one.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 7, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey David I am definately looking forward to this one.



Same here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> Same here!


 
I hope this book lives up to the hype and the kata are clearly laid out in sequence.  Not that I want to learn from a book but as a reference tool that would be really, really cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  From all accounts this could be the case so that we will not need kata collectors in the Bujinkan.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like something I'd like to have on my shelf as a reference even though I don't do the art!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 7, 2008)

I've enjoyed all of Sensei's books and I"m sure this one won't disappoint.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2008)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> I've enjoyed all of Sensei's books and I"m sure this one won't disappoint.


 
Yes particularly the last three from an artistic stand point!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 8, 2008)

I'm going to have to go against the grain and say that I don't have any high expectations. Haven't really liked any book I've read about the Bujinkan since UGP.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 29, 2008)

Yeah Understand? Good, play is pretty much my favorite one. But I have this one pre-ordered anc can't wait to read it.


----------



## DavidCC (May 29, 2008)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> Yeah Understand? Good, play is pretty much my favorite one. But I have this one pre-ordered anc can't wait to read it.


 

Is UGP really worth these crazy prices??
Understand? Good Play


----------



## nitflegal (May 29, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Is UGP really worth these crazy prices??
> Understand? Good Play


 
It's a really useful book but I have to admit, unless I made a heck of a lot more than I do now, I wouldn't drop $250-$350 on it.  Hmm, a good Bujinkan book or a few months of hands-on Bujinkan training with Savage-sensei, which would help my training more?   

Matt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Is UGP really worth these crazy prices??
> Understand? Good Play


 
No, not in the least.  Wait a year or two and a new edition will be out and you can purchase it for alot less then.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 29, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Is UGP really worth these crazy prices??
> Understand? Good Play


 
Well I would say that depends on the purchaser. I heard alot of good things about this book so I decided to buy one. I was willing to pay the price for it and to be honest I really do enjoy the book.


----------



## llong (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a great read in my opinion, and probably should be re-read frequently.

What a shame that it's so expensive.  I guess that's based on it being out-of-print.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Jun 4, 2008)

llong said:


> It's a great read in my opinion, and probably should be re-read frequently.
> 
> What a shame that it's so expensive. I guess that's based on it being out-of-print.


 
I agree


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay I received my copy of *Unarmed Fighting Techniques Of The Samurai *yesterday.  I will be doing a comprehensive review on my Blog in the next few days.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jul 16, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay I received my copy of *Unarmed Fighting Techniques Of The Samurai *yesterday.  I will be doing a comprehensive review on my Blog in the next few days.



I think it's great. Mine came 2 days ago -- earlier than expected, and just in time to get it autocalligraphed at Hombu this weekend.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Aug 9, 2008)

I have mine too and I'm not disappointed in the least.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't have a copy but I thumbed thru my instructor's copy this week before training, and it looks like something well worth having.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2008)

As promised here is my review on The Instinctive Edge:

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/unarmed-fighting-techniques-of-the-samurai/


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Unarmed Fighting Techniques Of The Samurai*



I sat down and browsed through this at the bookstore recently. As someone who doesn't practice a JMA but who enjoyed several of Mr. Hatsumi's previous books, esp. the stickfighting ones, I found it very disappointing. It uses stock photos from many periods of his life, not to illustrate the techniques but just as images (indeed, many of the pictures show him using weapons, contrary to the title); it has interesting artwork but again it isn't directly relevant to the text; it has some philosophizing and long lists of the techniques of various ryu, followed by very brief descriptions ("Do A, then do B"). I can see where it would be a useful resource to a practitioner but the title is misleading. It's a partial Bujinkan syllabus, mixed with random thoughts and even more random photos. It's for enthusiasts only.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I sat down and browsed through this at the bookstore recently. As someone who doesn't practice a JMA but who enjoyed several of Mr. Hatsumi's previous books, esp. the stickfighting ones, I found it very disappointing.


 
I could see that... the book probably isn't much use to an outsider... other than it looking pretty. 



arnisador said:


> it has some philosophizing and long lists of the techniques of various ryu, followed by very brief descriptions ("Do A, then do B"). I can see where it would be a useful resource to a practitioner but the title is misleading. It's a partial Bujinkan syllabus, mixed with random thoughts and even more random photos. It's for enthusiasts only.


 
Yep, IMHO, I think that's intentional... sorta a guide for us, but not meant to TEACH the techniques/Kata listed there.  Like any other training aid, some folk will find it useful, some will not...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2008)

It is indeed fun to look through! But for a book that I found in Books-A-Million in the Martial Arts section with such a generic title, I do think it's a bit misleading not to have it more clearly indicated that it's intended for BBT practitioners and isn't truly a book on "Unarmed Fighting Techniques of The Samurai" for those interested in the same. Even taken not as a technique-teaching book, it still doesn't live up to the title in my opinion.

That having been said, I'd like to have such a specific guide for my own art from our late grandmaster!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Aug 10, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised with the comment Soke made on Judo in the end photo of the book. This to me will be a great reference book on the Schools featured in the book. It'll be right next to my Ten Chi Jin.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2008)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with the comment Soke made on Judo in the end photo of the book.



I noticed that too! It was a nice thing for him to comment so well on another art in his own book.


----------

